# Looking for plans



## john137 (Jul 16, 2010)

My first post which I use to ask for a suitable set of plans that will not need a milling machine. I have a lathe and drill press. My shop is set up for firearms repair so many of the tools I have here will work. I'm interested in steam power as a power source. OK to the point steam turbines, or a horizontal style engine plans are what I seek. Can any one help?


----------



## rake60 (Jul 17, 2010)

Welcome to HMEM John.

One of my earliest engine build was Elmer's Horizontal Mill Engine.
I didn't have a mill in my hobby shop at that time.

You can find the plans _*HERE*_

There is some mill work required but the parts are small and easily manipulated.
For the steam chest, I just mounted the stock in my lathe tool post and shimmed
it up and down to use an end mill in the lathe chuck.

For the cylinder port holes, I clamped the stock in the tool post, set the compound at 25° and 
feed the tool post into the drill bit that was held in the lathe chuck.

It was my second attempt of building a running model engine and it looked like
a dog's breakfast when completed. 







Tapped holes were breaking through the sides of the cylinder block.
Piston to cylinder fit was marginal at best.
But it DID RUN with the help of a whole lot of air pressure! 

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Opy7Xrordk4[/ame]

I know for a fact that engine can be built without a mill.
However, seeing it work added to my desire to buy a mini-mill. 
I had one two weeks later. 

It doesn't have to be pretty to hook you on the model engine building
addiction. All is has to do is run once! 



Rick


----------



## john137 (Jul 19, 2010)

Thanks Rick, this will make a great start. Now the project is or will be a porta power unit. Starting small working up to a cased or back pack power unit. This is something just for fun. But who knows what it may become! Eric John Bonilla


----------

